# Unpleasant subject but, needs to be said



## Dalecamino (Sep 4, 2014)

If I send you a PM, I'll give you some time to reply (a few days usually) If I don't hear from you by that time I'll send another to remove any doubt. If I see you are on the forum, I'm pretty sure you received at least ONE of those PMs. If 3 weeks go by and, no reply, I figure you have a problem with me and, choose to ignore me. But, why not say so? Then, I'll know where I stand. What's wrong with that? 

I would hope, it would be something we could work out and, still be friends.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 4, 2014)

*Good point*



dalecamino said:


> If I send you a PM, I'll give you some time to reply (a few days usually) If I don't hear from you by that time I'll send another to remove any doubt. If I see you are on the forum, I'm pretty sure you received at least ONE of those PMs. If 3 weeks go by and, no reply, I figure you have a problem with me and, choose to ignore me. But, why not say so? Then, I'll know where I stand. What's wrong with that?
> 
> I would hope, it would be something we could work out and, still be friends.



  But I don't always get my mail, and others must have the same prob.
  I pet peeve is sending someone something and they don't acknolage getting it. Frank Nemke sr.


----------



## jeff (Sep 4, 2014)

Some people reply to the PM notification email (if they have those turned on), and think they are replying to the PM. This happens daily, even though the first line of the notification email says; DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. Those replies  bounce, and end up an unattended server mailbox. I clean them out now and then and there are hundreds in there.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 4, 2014)

jeff said:


> Some people reply to the PM notification email (if they have those turned on), and think they are replying to the PM. This happens daily, even though the first line of the notification email says; DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. Those replies  bounce, and end up an unattended server mailbox. I clean them out now and then and there are hundreds in there.


 That is another good point Jeff. But as far as I know, the IAP Private Message system is still working. (?) I haven't heard of anyone complaining about it NOT working. I could be wrong (again):biggrin:. But, I have a feeling there is some other reason I'm not aware of.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 4, 2014)

Now I just want to send you a PM!

The only time I have had someone not respond to a PM is when he hadn't been on the site for quite a while!  Boy that was irritating, until I figured out I could check when he was last on the forum...

Of course I always get an email that tells me I've got a PM...

Steve


----------



## skiprat (Sep 4, 2014)

I hear you Chuck. There is no excuse for bad manners.
I bet I'm not the only one that just checked my inbox though....


----------



## randyrls (Sep 4, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> That is another good point Jeff. But as far as I know, the IAP Private Message system is still working. (?) I haven't heard of anyone complaining about it NOT working. I could be wrong (again):biggrin:. But, I have a feeling there is some other reason I'm not aware of.




Chuck; Gently;   The PM system is working, BUT,  if you go to User CP page, (around the middle of the page), you can turn off the notifications.  If you do, you will not receive notification that you received a PM.  The person you PM'd may have those notifications turned off and not know they got something from you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 4, 2014)

skiprat said:


> I hear you Chuck. There is no excuse for bad manners.
> I bet I'm not the only one that just checked my inbox though....


I'm pretty sure you're right Steve.:biggrin:



randyrls said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > That is another good point Jeff. But as far as I know, the IAP Private Message system is still working. (?) I haven't heard of anyone complaining about it NOT working. I could be wrong (again):biggrin:. But, I have a feeling there is some other reason I'm not aware of.
> ...


 Another good point Randy. If someone did do that, WHY would you not notify the masses? I know that's a question no one can answer but, the person who doesn't want PMs for whatever reason.


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 4, 2014)

I will add to this unpoliteness, When somebody also asks a question and when somebody answers it they never give a response whether it is one answer or more. That is why I have cut down my postings, as it is the same people all the time that never respond to the posted answers.
That is also why I no longer pm people with links or pdf files, no response if they get them or not. I do heartily agree with you Chuck!
On another forum I was told by a women that wanted detailed info about something that her time was to important to respond or even search the forum or google. Needless to say no one ever did answer her question, but she had time to complain about it! Some peoples children.
:clown:


----------



## plantman (Sep 4, 2014)

PTsideshow said:


> I will add to this unpoliteness, When somebody also asks a question and when somebody answers it they never give a response whether it is one answer or more. That is why I have cut down my postings, as it is the same people all the time that never respond to the posted answers.
> That is also why I no longer pm people with links or pdf files, no response if they get them or not. I do heartily agree with you Chuck!
> On another forum I was told by a women that wanted detailed info about something that her time was to important to respond or even search the forum or google. Needless to say no one ever did answer her question, but she had time to complain about it! Some peoples children.
> :clown:



:bananen_smilies035:  I agree !! The least you could do is to click the like button after a comment or tip so the giver knows you looked at it, or wait untill the thread slows down a bit, and enter "Thank You All".   Jim  S


----------



## ottotroll (Sep 4, 2014)

My only complaint so far was a previous PITH... the recipient signed up, and waited 2 weeks to respond.... then never had any acknowledgement for receipt, despit my ontacting 4 times (I was worried about the quality of my work, so I catually made and sent 2 pens!). He never replied, even though I saw him on the forum frequently.... some people simply have no class...


----------



## BSea (Sep 4, 2014)

ottotroll said:


> My only complaint so far was a previous PITH... the recipient signed up, and waited 2 weeks to respond.... then never had any acknowledgement for receipt, despit my ontacting 4 times (I was worried about the quality of my work, so I catually made and sent 2 pens!). He never replied, even though I saw him on the forum frequently.... some people simply have no class...


If you're on here long enough, you'll get burned in a PITH or other activity.  I was in one a few years ago.  The person said he was going to be late.  I said no problem.  He pm'd a few months later that he would have it soon with an apology.  I said no problem.  This happened again a few months later.  Again I said no problem.  Then it happened again.  The last time I didn't respond (8 months after the deadline).  I haven't heard from him since although I've noticed him a few times on the forum.

On one of the Superbowl pools, I won a quarter.  I made a pen for the troops for everybody who sent me a box of blanks.  I made 18 or 19.  I'm not exactly sure.  But at least 6 of 25 didn't send their blanks. I thanked everyone who sent me blanks, and made some new friends.  Making 1 new friend is worth missing out on a few pens or blanks.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 4, 2014)

Hopefully you have told Mike BRoberg about the situations so these members cant sign up and do it again.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Sep 4, 2014)

I never received acknowledgement on my last PITH pen either. I don't even know if it was received!


----------



## BSea (Sep 4, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Hopefully you have told Mike BRoberg about the situations so these members cant sign up and do it again.


On the superbowl, I let it go. It seems that a lot of people are confused on who to send blanks.  No big deal.  I mean I got over a large flat rate of blanks total.:bulgy-eyes:   On the PITH, I've watched to be sure he didn't sign up in any others.  He never has.


----------



## rrumohr1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Around our family we have grown to use the phrase "Turkey Dinner last night" since excuses are futile and one is as good as another.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 4, 2014)

By not reporting the member that failed to fulfill his duties he can participate in all the Bash and other activities. You both need to report them. You cant watch all the activities that co on.


----------



## Akula (Sep 4, 2014)

Another possibility, if the person has you on ignore, they will not get the PM

I'm a member of a lot of forums and there is only one person in all my years I placed on ignore...and that person sadly is on here.  Life is too short to waste on negative people and this person never has anything positive to say.  I feel bad for the person really.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Sep 4, 2014)

mredburn said:


> By not reporting the member that failed to fulfill his duties he can participate in all the Bash and other activities. You both need to report them. You cant watch all the activities that co on.



In all honesty, I don't remember the details of the recipient rules in a PITH. I know I was excited to receive a pen, so of course I shared a picture of it. I honestly do not know if it's a requirement in a PITH to post the pen you receive, so I didn't know if my recipient had done anything wrong under IAP law.


----------



## ottotroll (Sep 4, 2014)

I will say though, on the same PITH, I received an amazing pen and extras, but most importantly made a new friend, KingKeyMan.


----------



## jeff (Sep 4, 2014)

Akula said:


> Another possibility, if the person has you on ignore, they will not get the PM
> 
> I'm a member of a lot of forums and there is only one person in all my years I placed on ignore...and that person sadly is on here.  Life is too short to waste on negative people and this person never has anything positive to say.  I feel bad for the person really.



You can't even send a PM to someone who has you on PM Block.


----------



## EBorraga (Sep 4, 2014)

Chuck, i'm sorry i didn't acknowledge your pm :biggrin:. You should of just called me!!


----------



## Quality Pen (Sep 5, 2014)

Personally, sometimes life just gets so busy... I will have a tab open to remind me to check on something, I forget and it just gets lost. Now, I am not saying that's an excuse, but life gets hectic sometimes in this digital world.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 5, 2014)

A few months ago I posted a picture of my Robert E Lee pen which features a label casting of a photo of Robert E Lee.  To my surprise it generated several pms requesting info on how it was done.  1 pm simply asked if I would I would share, 2 pms made unsolicited offers to send some blanks in exchange.  Being somewhat new to pen turning in general and new to this forum, I was excited that someone felt that I had something that was worthy of sharing so I put together a little write-up explaining what I had done and sent it to the three individuals.  I really was not looking for a lot in return from any of the three.  The first guy that simply asked without offering anything in return provided me with info in response to a non penturning question that I asked based on his user profile.   I felt that was a fair exchange.  One of the guys offering me blanks sent me a huge box of bowl and pen blanks, did I say huge?  He was as he put not good with a computers so I had printed some labels with civil war subjects for him to cast.  After getting the wood, I sent him one of my civl war pens but still feel indebted to him.  I was overwhelmed by this guy's generosity. The third guy who had promised to send me a blank did not follow thru despite acknowledging receipt of my write-up.  He is still active on this site and you can probably guess how I feel about that individual.  This experience simply enforced what I already new- there are givers and there are takers.  Beware of the takers.
.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 5, 2014)

I should add that my experience is that there are a lot of givers who freely share info on this forum.  To those folks, thank you very much!


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 5, 2014)

EBorraga said:


> Chuck, i'm sorry i didn't acknowledge your pm :biggrin:. You should of just called me!!


 Ernie, I DID call you. But, you were in the hospital. Didn't expect a return call. I don't worry about contact with you pal. I know it will happen sooner or, later. If it's important, it will be sooner.:biggrin:


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> I never received acknowledgement on my last PITH pen either. I don't even know if it was received!




For this reason I always send with tracking so I know when it is received..


----------



## BSea (Sep 5, 2014)

mredburn said:


> By not reporting the member that failed to fulfill his duties he can participate in all the Bash and other activities. You both need to report them. You cant watch all the activities that co on.



I reported to Mike today.


----------



## BJohn (Sep 5, 2014)

Back on the subject of PM'S. Every time I log on, if there is a PM in my inbox the system alerts me to that fact.

Not sure if that can be alert can be disabled, if not every one of us get's that alert so there ARE NO EXCUSES to not at least acknowledge that you you received the PM.

My Goodness it takes a minute..


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 5, 2014)

BJohn said:


> Back on the subject of PM'S. Every time I log on, if there is a PM in my inbox the system alerts me to that fact.
> 
> Not sure if that can be alert can be disabled, if not every one of us get's that alert so there ARE NO EXCUSES to not at least acknowledge that you you received the PM.
> 
> My Goodness it takes a minute..




That alert can be disabled. I have mine disabled. Years ago i would get 5-10 pms a day and got very annoyed by all of the notifications, so i turned it off. So, unless i look at my inbox, i wouldnt know if i had a message or not. Others may have theirs set the same way. In fact i have a PM i need to respond to now.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 5, 2014)

BJohn said:


> Back on the subject of PM'S. Every time I log on, if there is a PM in my inbox the system alerts me to that fact.
> 
> Not sure if that can be alert can be disabled, if not every one of us get's that alert so there ARE NO EXCUSES to not at least acknowledge that you you received the PM.
> 
> My Goodness it takes a minute..


Exactly! Thank you



Timebandit said:


> BJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Back on the subject of PM'S. Every time I log on, if there is a PM in my inbox the system alerts me to that fact.
> ...


In all the days I've been on this forum AND, a couple others, I've never been so important that I had to disable my PM box. Even the MOST IMPORTANT person on this forum accepts PMs. I'm sure you have other reasons to disable PMs as you were quite the celebrity back then. But, you make a good point here and, it very well could be our friend is not answering. Thanks for the information. Something to consider for sure.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 5, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> BJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Back on the subject of PM'S. Every time I log on, if there is a PM in my inbox the system alerts me to that fact.
> ...



Dale, you are misunderstanding what I'm saying. My PMs are NOT disabled, I receive them all, nor did I see myself as a celebrity. I have my PM NOTIFICATIONS turned off. Meaning that when I do receive a PM, I do NOT get an email notification that I have received a PM on IAP. I actually have to look at my inbox to see that I have a new PM. I found it quite irritating to have to delete a bunch of emails that were just telling me I had a PM. I can cleary look and see that I have one, and as far as I know I have always replied to everyone. If i haven't, im sorry to whoever it is, and feel free to PM again and I will answer.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry Justin! I did misunderstand. I thought you were referring to the IAP message system. DOH!:redface: I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## JoeSr (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all. When this subject first started I logged in to post and submitted it and got disconnected ( my computer and wi-fi is giving us a fit). Anyway I am guilty of not responding to my only PM. I was going to but could not decide how to respond so kept putting it off. I will use this post to apologize to LitanyLion. Now that I think of it, I know how one would feel not to be responded to. Thanks, Joe


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 6, 2014)

Following this thread, since I posted about the non responsive members that ask questions. I found it interesting that none of the repeat offenders of not acknowledgement haven't posted at all to this thread :biggrin: On this overcast morning that for some reason brought a smile to my face, or maybe it is the 6th cup of coffee! Hope everybody has a great weekend :clown:


----------



## Joe S. (Sep 6, 2014)

I try to say thank you! Hopefully I haven't forgotten recently....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 6, 2014)

I hope I've never forgotten to answer a PM. I know that at times I have taken a day or two to answer as we do get a number of PM's, phone calls and e mails asking questions a day, so between packing orders, up-dating the site, answering e mails and phone calls it could be a few days.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 6, 2014)

Stop talking about me I can't take it...... ;>)


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 6, 2014)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I hope I've never forgotten to answer a PM. I know that at times I have taken a day or two to answer as we do get a number of PM's, phone calls and e mails asking questions a day, so between packing orders, up-dating the site, answering e mails and phone calls it could be a few days.


 Roy, I have always been amazed when you somehow find the time to accommodate my requests when you do have other responsibilities. :wink: Thank you!


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 6, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Stop talking about me I can't take it...... ;>)


 Start answering those PMs then :biggrin:


----------

